# Help needed on free web hosting



## rootcane (Jul 22, 2014)

Hello,

if someones knows a completly free web hosting place, without any fees at all, please let me know,

Thanks. hew:


----------



## rootcane (Jul 22, 2014)

Oh my god...please forget this post. Wromg message at the wrong place, sorry.


----------

